# My Latest Baits



## gunnr (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's some of my latest baits - still can't get the pics to come out the way I want. Jeremy, the firetiger was done with the diamond II. I really like the way it goes on, but it takes quite a bit longer to dry than the D2T.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Very nice looking lures. The Diamond II does take longer to dry, but it's worth it for me. You can't beat the clarity and it doesn't yellow like D2T.

jeremy


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Gunnr them looks great the firetiger is awsome u was talking about diamond II is that a one part or two part system im still useing flexcoat with uv wanted to maybe try something different.agian killer baits.jody


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

bassinjody said:


> Gunnr them looks great the firetiger is awsome u was talking about diamond II is that a one part or two part system im still useing flexcoat with uv wanted to maybe try something different.agian killer baits.jody


Jody,

It's a two part epoxy. I've used FC regular build on rods and, for me, Diamond II is much easier to use and it levels better. When I tried it on lures, I was very happy with it's performance compared to Etex.

jeremy


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great designs and paintjobs!


----------

